# FBI Fingerprint



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,
I have completed finger print card with help of my wife and sent it to FBI on 15th Oct. I am wondering how can I follow up and check the status. My CO already asked for the FBI clearance and I am trying to finish this last document ASAP. Is there any number to call ? If I call, what information I have to provide?


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

dippradhan said:


> Hi,
> I have completed finger print card with help of my wife and sent it to FBI on 15th Oct. I am wondering how can I follow up and check the status. My CO already asked for the FBI clearance and I am trying to finish this last document ASAP. Is there any number to call ? If I call, what information I have to provide?


You can call them at 

Phone: 1304 625 5590 – general enquiries

and tell them your details, name, date of application etc. they will give you the status.


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

Dear Dipprathan..seems I'm in exactly same situation as yours but little behind.. 

Did you hear something from FBI...

I'm pending with my and wife's FBI PCC as per CO Request.

1. Can I submit fingerprints myself or some Police Agency or Agent need to be involved (No clear cut answer in forums/FBI Website).
2. If myself can, then what to fill in FD-258 card in the box : "Signature of Official taking prints" and "Employer Address"
3. If there is smudge in one or two fingers on fd-258 card..do you think that would go thru or quality of every finger is a concern..
4. Also electronic Finger Prints..who does that in Delhi and for howmuch.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

yaarhoreen said:


> Dear Dipprathan..seems I'm in exactly same situation as yours but little behind.. Did you hear something from FBI... I'm pending with my and wife's FBI PCC as per CO Request. 1. Can I submit fingerprints myself or some Police Agency or Agent need to be involved (No clear cut answer in forums/FBI Website). 2. If myself can, then what to fill in FD-258 card in the box : "Signature of Official taking prints" and "Employer Address" 3. If there is smudge in one or two fingers on fd-258 card..do you think that would go thru or quality of every finger is a concern.. 4. Also electronic Finger Prints..who does that in Delhi and for howmuch. Thanks in Advance


Here is what I did for my FBI PCC, see if this helps :

1. You can submit it yourself but the fingerprints has to be done by Police agency, here in Australia I took police appointment for FBI fingerprints ( 20 days waiting period), just walk in with your passport, they provide FBI accepted form and fingerprint card.

2. You cannot take your own fingerprints.

3. No, FBI does not accept unclear fingerprints but this has to be ensured by Police agency taking your fingerprints, mine was taken thrice by the officer as it was not very clear for first two times for index finger.

4. I am not sure about Delhi, any expert fan provide information on this.

Cheers!!


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,
Are you sure that fingerprint has to be completed by police? I went to a police station at Kolkata,India but police did not help to take fingerprint. What else I can do please suggest?


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

yaarhoreen said:


> Dear Dipprathan..seems I'm in exactly same situation as yours but little behind..
> 
> Did you hear something from FBI...
> 
> ...


--I wish I know the answers. I have done the fingerprint by myself after reading a thread in this forum and still waiting for response from FBI. I made my wife signed as employer Address. Let's see if this is ok with FBI.


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

dippradhan said:


> --I wish I know the answers. I have done the fingerprint by myself after reading a thread in this forum and still waiting for response from FBI. I made my wife signed as employer Address. Let's see if this is ok with FBI.


Thanks for your response. Has your credit card been charged? That should already confirm whether your self print is acceptable..


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

yaarhoreen said:


> Thanks for your response. Has your credit card been charged? That should already confirm whether your self print is acceptable..


Yes, My credit card was charged one month back. However, I have not received anything since then. Could you please suggest if I can follow up with them?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Have you given a US address or Indian address? If you've given an Indian address, just so you know, it once took 40 days for mail from my brother in TX to reach me in Mumbai and recently someone on this forum raised a concern about not having gotten his PCC from FBI. After I replied, he too got it... his took 39 days.


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Have you given a US address or Indian address? If you've given an Indian address, just so you know, it once took 40 days for mail from my brother in TX to reach me in Mumbai and recently someone on this forum raised a concern about not having gotten his PCC from FBI. After I replied, he too got it... his took 39 days.


Yea, I have given India address. I hope to receive it by Jan 2014. Although I am hopeful, is there anyway to follow up with FBI?


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

dippradhan said:


> Yea, I have given India address. I hope to receive it by Jan 2014. Although I am hopeful, is there anyway to follow up with FBI?


Yes.. Pls visit FBI website. For reference:
Note: Although the FBI employs the most efficient methods for processing these requests, processing times may take approximately five to six weeks depending on the volume of requests received. For assistance, contact the Customer Service Group at (304) 625-5590.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

dippradhan said:


> Yea, I have given India address. I hope to receive it by Jan 2014. Although I am hopeful, is there anyway to follow up with FBI?


Sorry, I don't know of any way to follow up with them. My own fingerprints reached them on 23rd Dec or so so I'm still waiting for them to even charge my card. However, hopefully yaarhoreen's reply is sufficient for you.

Could you tell me how many days after they received your fingerprints did they charge your card?


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Today I received the letter from FB8.
It took almost 1 month since they charged my credit card


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks, but I was inquiring about how many days it took from receipt at the FBI location to charging of your credit card.


----------



## katewandering (Jul 1, 2012)

*Getting fingerprinted for the FBI in Sydney*

Hi y'all,
I found this information on a wordpress blog (Fingerprinting Service in Sydney, Australia | Berry Basket), and I followed it exactly and found a very smooth and quick process for getting good quality fingerprints for the FBI, by folks who clearly do this for the FBI a lot and knew what the FBI needs. Wanted to share it in case it's useful for others in Sydney:

"If you decide to do fingerprinting at the Sydney City Central Police Station (Day St station), this is what you need to do:

Only go during the weekend from 10 am to 4 pm (walk-in)
Bring and complete all the documents needed: FBI background check application form, credit card payment form/money order, and your passport for identification purpose at the police station. Print the FBI fingerprint Card as well although you won’t use it. On the top of the card, there are some information that may be needed by the FBI (i.e. social security number).
Bring debit/credit card to pay for the fingerprinting. Do not bring cash as they don’t accept it. As of the publication of this post, it costs AUD 42.
Get a prepaid envelope for international mail. The fingerprint sets and the rest of the documents will be mailed directly by the police.
Call the police station before going to verify the above information."

After reading all of the historical posts about all the trouble folks were having getting the right quality fingerprints, I was so happy to have this information, and it worked out just as written. Best of luck to everyone!

Best,
Kate


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

dippradhan said:


> Yea, I have given India address. I hope to receive it by Jan 2014. Although I am hopeful, is there anyway to follow up with FBI?


Hello, 

Can you please tell that what exactly you filled in each column ? This information will be very helpful for future aspirants of PCC.

Employer & Address
ORI (It;s next to Aliases column)
Your No . OCA
FBI No.
Armed Forces No.
Miscellaneous No.

Thanks in Advance

PD


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Sorry, I don't know of any way to follow up with them. My own fingerprints reached them on 23rd Dec or so so I'm still waiting for them to even charge my card. However, hopefully yaarhoreen's reply is sufficient for you.
> 
> Could you tell me how many days after they received your fingerprints did they charge your card?


Can you please inform me when they charge your credit card. My Finger Prints reached around the same time. 

Thanks


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Can you please inform me when they charge your credit card. My Finger Prints reached around the same time.
> 
> Thanks


I emailed them on Sunday (surprisingly got a response within 2 hours) inquiring about the same. They said they had no information about me but the person did mention that the receiving area was currently processing mail from around 12th Dec so it makes sense why they are unable to locate me in their system. Hopefully, within another 2 weeks they will finally get to my mail and get started. The person also mentioned that the current wait time is about 8-10 weeks from the time the mail reaches the receiving area.


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please tell that what exactly you filled in each column ? This information will be very helpful for future aspirants of PCC.
> 
> ...


I wrote my wifes name and my resident address. I donot remember exactly for each fields though


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> I emailed them on Sunday (surprisingly got a response within 2 hours) inquiring about the same. They said they had no information about me but the person did mention that the receiving area was currently processing mail from around 12th Dec so it makes sense why they are unable to locate me in their system. Hopefully, within another 2 weeks they will finally get to my mail and get started. The person also mentioned that the current wait time is about 8-10 weeks from the time the mail reaches the receiving area.


Thanks a lot for the info. I was a bit worried...


----------



## Brutuzrawk (Jan 30, 2014)

Why does the FBI come into play when you`re from India and you`re in Australia?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Brutuzrawk said:


> Why does the FBI come into play when you`re from India and you`re in Australia?


You need to get PCC from all countries that you've lived in for more than 12 months over the last 10 years (12 months is cumulative).


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I was a bit worried...


I will post back here if/when my cc is charged. Please do the same at your end also. I believe they charge your card only if your fingerprints were done correctly and they are able to process them.


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi

I am little confused in relation to PCC. I have lived in 3 countries since last 10 years for over 12 months, India, Australia and Canada. I will be applying for Canadian PCC via fingerprinting company here in Delhi.

I am not sure if we require fingerprinting service for India and Australia PCC. Also should I wait for my CO to request PCC or should I start the process now as this may take longer...?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

nicksta21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am little confused in relation to PCC. I have lived in 3 countries since last 10 years for over 12 months, India, Australia and Canada. I will be applying for Canadian PCC via fingerprinting company here in Delhi.
> 
> I am not sure if we require fingerprinting service for India and Australia PCC. Also should I wait for my CO to request PCC or should I start the process now as this may take longer...?


Different countries have different requirements for issuing PCC. India doesn't take fingerprints. In fact, for India, I think if the address on passport and your residing address are same, they will issue your PCC right there. In my case not only was this true but I had also renewed my passport last March. I got my PCC right there.

For FBI, they use fingerprints to check their database to see if they can find anything against you. Probably Canada does the same. No idea about Australia. You will need to find out about the requirements for individual countries. If you know that a certain PCC might take sometime to obtain you should probably get started on it earlier (before CO requests it). CO might give you just 28 days (you can request extension if you feel something is beyond your control but might need to show some kind of proof that you have requested the information) so it is best to plan accordingly.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I was a bit worried...


I finally see a pending charge on my card from them. Guess all is well as far as the fingerprints are concerned. I'll be so relieved once my brother receives the letter from them.

01/31/2014 FBI RECORD REQUEST Other Services ....XXXX $18.00


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> I finally see a pending charge on my card from them. Guess all is well as far as the fingerprints are concerned. I'll be so relieved once my brother receives the letter from them.
> 
> 01/31/2014 FBI RECORD REQUEST Other Services ....XXXX $18.00


Thank for the update. My form was received on the 26th... So hopefully I will get the message in 3 to 4 days.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Thank for the update. My form was received on the 26th... So hopefully I will get the message in 3 to 4 days.


Yup hopefully. Good luck!


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Yup hopefully. Good luck!


Just got the message... they charged my card as well.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

received the FBI report today.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> received the FBI report today.


Did you use a US address? I used my brother's address in USA and he got it on 11th Feb. Must say if you've used your Pakistan address, you've got it very fast. Mail to India by regular post takes around 40 days.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Did you use a US address? I used my brother's address in USA and he got it on 11th Feb. Must say if you've used your Pakistan address, you've got it very fast. Mail to India by regular post takes around 40 days.


Gave my U.A.E address.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Gave my U.A.E address.


hmm ok. Guess UAE postal system must be quite efficient. I heard that the mail arrives from USA to India within 7 days or so and then our "super efficient" postal system takes almost a month to get the mail over to you.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys ,

Can anyone please suggest me what to fill in "Residence of Person Fingerprinted"

I am a citizen of India , currently staying in Dubai . I was thinking of getting the report couriered in USA itself at a friends place . Should I write his address here ? If not then where I specify the address on which I want the report to be delivered.

Regards
Prashant


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest me what to fill in "Residence of Person Fingerprinted"
> 
> ...



You need to fill out that information in the applicant information form PDF file. There is a section titled "mail results to address" in there.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the information 

How many forms do I need to courier them ? I was under impression that I need to mail them -

Finger Print Card (FD-258)
Credit Card Payment Form 

Is there any other form I need to courier ? Because I can not see the column u specified in fingerprint card .

Also , I want PCC for me and my wife do I need to courier the documents separately ?

Regards 
PD


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the information
> 
> How many forms do I need to courier them ? I was under impression that I need to mail them -
> 
> ...


3 Forms:
- FD_258 (Finger Print Card)
- Credit Card payment Form
- I-783


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

There are 3 per person:

1) Applicant information form
2) FD-258
3) Credit card payment form (if you want to pay by cc)

Take a look here: FBI — Submitting a Criminal History Summary to the FBI

There is also a checklist. Just ensure you have everything as per the checklist. Within the fingerprint card itself, I just mentioned my current residence address. 

I suppose you could mail your and your wife's forms in the same envelope but you might want to enclose them within 2 separate envelopes and put the 2 envelopes in 1 larger envelope and mail it off. That way they both would be separated. This is just a suggestion but it really is up to you how you want to do it.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Quick Questions :

1. If FBI charges their fee on your card , does that mean your finger prints are accepted ?
2. How long it takes to get the report from the date your CC is charged.

Regards 
PD


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Does everyone need to go through this FBI process?
Or is it for a particular visa type or for a particular country?

thanks


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Does everyone need to go through this FBI process?
> Or is it for a particular visa type or for a particular country?
> 
> thanks


If you stayed in any country for more than 1 year (cumulative ) in that case you need to get a PCC (Police Clearance Certificate ) from that country .

For US agency that will provide PCC is FBI


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Quick Questions :
> 
> 1. If FBI charges their fee on your card , does that mean your finger prints are accepted ?
> 2. How long it takes to get the report from the date your CC is charged.
> ...


Anybody?


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

prseeker said:


> If you stayed in any country for more than 1 year (cumulative ) in that case you need to get a PCC (Police Clearance Certificate ) from that country .
> 
> For US agency that will provide PCC is FBI


Even if ot was more than years ago?

Thanks!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Even if ot was more than years ago?
> 
> Thanks!


In last 10 years .

Regards 
PD


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

prseeker said:


> In last 10 years .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Phew, ok, I'm cool then. I lived there i 2000. One thing less to worry about.

Thanks mate.


----------



## suva10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dear PRseeker,
IF your card is charged, it means they have received your fingerprints and are working on it. They could come back and reject the fingerprints - if it was not sufficiently clear for them to give a result. 
So, call them one week after the card has been charged to know the answer. If your fingerprints are not clear and they want a fresh set, they will inform you on phone itself rather than wait for the letter to come..So it helps save some valuable time.

How do i know? - This happened to me - second time ,i sent 5 sets of fingerprint cards to be on the safe side. took me 3 months to complete FBI alone.




prseeker said:


> Anybody?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

suva10 said:


> Dear PRseeker,
> IF your card is charged, it means they have received your fingerprints and are working on it. They could come back and reject the fingerprints - if it was not sufficiently clear for them to give a result.
> So, call them one week after the card has been charged to know the answer. If your fingerprints are not clear and they want a fresh set, they will inform you on phone itself rather than wait for the letter to come..So it helps save some valuable time.
> 
> How do i know? - This happened to me - second time ,i sent 5 sets of fingerprint cards to be on the safe side. took me 3 months to complete FBI alone.


Damn .. I was under impression that they only charge your card if they are satisfied with the quality of fingerprints . 

I will cal them next week . I only sent them 1 set of finger prints that's also not on card but on a regular A4 size paper . I hope they find it sufficient .

Thanks for your reply , that was very helpful .

Regards


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I too was under the impression that they charge your card only if your fingerprints are legible. I emailed them after they charged my card inquiring if my prints were legible, etc etc and they replied back saying that it was in final processing and they should dispatch my results in a week or 2. You can also email them and inquire. They are quite quick with their responses. I had originally emailed them on a Sunday night (IST) and got a response within 2 hours. Second time, the response took a couple of days but that is still very good.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> I too was under the impression that they charge your card only if your fingerprints are legible. I emailed them after they charged my card inquiring if my prints were legible, etc etc and they replied back saying that it was in final processing and they should dispatch my results in a week or 2. You can also email them and inquire. They are quite quick with their responses. I had originally emailed them on a Sunday night (IST) and got a response within 2 hours. Second time, the response took a couple of days but that is still very good.



Thanks for the reply . Can you share the email ID on which you sent the email and also what details you provided in the mail .

Regards 
PD


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the reply . Can you share the email ID on which you sent the email and also what details you provided in the mail .
> 
> Regards
> PD


The email id is [email protected]

I got that email from the FD-258 card.

I'll give you the exact details of my correspondence tonight -- am at work and don't have external email access here.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> The email id is [email protected]
> 
> I got that email from the FD-258 card.
> 
> I'll give you the exact details of my correspondence tonight -- am at work and don't have external email access here.


Thanks dude . Please share the email once you reach home .
I hate the world of VPN's and VM's 

Regards


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

My initial mail (Jan 26):



> Hello,
> 
> My brother had mailed in my documents for PCC on 18th Dec, 2013 via USPS. As per the USPS site, they reached the FBI CJIS Division on 23rd Dec, 2013. However, until now, I don't see any charge on my credit card. Would it be possible for you to tell me how much more time this might take? I need the PCC for Australian Immigration purposes and my case officer has already asked for it on the 20th. She has given me 28 days (from 20th Jan) to provide the PCC so I would be extremely thankful if you could check up on the status of my request.
> 
> ...


Their response (Jan 26):


> Unfortunately, we were unable to locate your information.The current processing time is approximately 8-10 weeks from the date your information is received in the processing area. Please allow 6-7 weeks for your information to complete the security phase and be available for a status check. The processing area is opening mail we received on approximately 12/12/2013 at this time. If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS,USPS) please view their web site to verify delivery. Unfortunately no requests can be expedited at this time due to the amount of work. Please be sure to supply your full name and address when requesting a status update.


My email (Feb 1):


> I finally see a pending charge on my credit card. Does that mean there were no issues (as in they can be processed) with my fingerprints and that I can expect processing from your end to finish soon?
> 
> 01/31/2014	FBI RECORD REQUEST	Other Services
> $18.00
> ...


Their response (Feb 3):


> Your request is in the final processing phase. It will take another week or two to complete the process and the response will be mailed out to your address. Please allow a short time to receive the response. Thank you!
> #11065-Kim


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> My initial mail (Jan 26):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rahul , I really appreciate you for taking time out and responding to query after hectic day at work 

Regards 
PD


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

You're welcome


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Gave my U.A.E address.


Hi Mack , 

I quick question . How they delivered the letter ? I mean it cam to your home address or post office?


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

I just got FD-258 cards from US. The cards says "TYPE OR PRINT ALL INFORMATION IN BLACK". I am not sure if I can write with a black pen instead of typing or printing? Has anyone done this and has got through? Any insight would be appreciated!!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

m_d_p29 said:


> I just got FD-258 cards from US. The cards says "TYPE OR PRINT ALL INFORMATION IN BLACK". I am not sure if I can write with a black pen instead of typing or printing? Has anyone done this and has got through? Any insight would be appreciated!!


Simply use a black pen , you should be OK . I did the same thing .


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

m_d_p29 said:


> I just got FD-258 cards from US. The cards says "TYPE OR PRINT ALL INFORMATION IN BLACK". I am not sure if I can write with a black pen instead of typing or printing? Has anyone done this and has got through? Any insight would be appreciated!!


Print means write in block letters (capitals). Don't use cursive (as you would normally when writing say a letter to someone).


----------

